# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  Arakanlı Müslümanlara yapılan zulüm Hama'dan beter

## ceydaaa

dsvgg.jpgDünya Suriye'de yaşanan katliamları sessizce izlerken, Güneydoğu Asya ülkesi Myanmar'da yaşayan Arakan (Rohingya) Müslümanlarının çilesi de katlanıyor. Budist çetelerin son saldırılarıyla bir kez daha katliamlar yaşayan, uzun yıllardır baskı ve zulüm altında yaşayan Arakanlılar, şimdi de topluca sürgün edilme tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya. Myanmar Devlet Başkanı Thein Sein, geçtiğimiz gün Arakan Müslümanlarının ülkeden sınırdışı edilmesi ve BM tarafından yürütülen mülteci kamplarına gönderilmesi gerektiğini söyledi.

*BiR MiLYONLUK SÜRGÜN*

Eski cunta lideri, dünyanın en çok baskı gören azınlıkların biri olan Arakan Müslümanları için bu sürgünü "tek çözüm" olarak nitelendirdi. Sein, bir milyondan fazla Arakanlıyı "herhangi bir üçüncü ülkenin kabul etmesi durumunda" göndereceklerini söyledi, "Bu düşündüğümüz çözüm yolu" dedi.

BM Mülteci Komsiyonu ise önerinin kabul edilemez olduğunu bildirdi.

BM: VATANSIZ BIRAKTINIZ

Komisyon Başkanı Antonio Guterres, yıllardır ayrımcılığı uğrayan, hareket ve arazi hakları kısıtlanan, eğitim ve kamu hizmetlerine ulaşamayan Arakan halkının vatansız bırakıldığına dikkat çekti. Sein ise Guterres'e cevap olarak, Arakanlıların ülkesinde illegal bir şekilde bulunduğunu, Arakanlıları kendi etnik unsurlarından biri olarak görmediklerini belirtti. Arakan Müslümanları sistematik baskı karşısında teknelerle kaçmaya çalışıyor. En önemli kaçış noktalarından biri olan Bangladeş ise çaresiz halkı baskı gördükleri ülkeye geri gönderiyor.

----------

